# Kawasaki??



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Hello everyone, first time posting at this forum,,, I'm just curious about this frame that I have for a few years,, I used it but is a bit large for me, it's a hardtail "kawasaki green" and it has Kawasaki decals and shimano also. I believe it's early 90's but I'm not sure and I can't find any information about Kawasaki bicycles on the net.. Is it worth anything?? Any one has any info about them or any site to go to??
Thanks.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

bajamtnbkr said:


> Hello everyone, first time posting at this forum,,, I'm just curious about this frame that I have for a few years,, I used it but is a bit large for me, it's a hardtail "kawasaki green" and it has Kawasaki decals and shimano also. I believe it's early 90's but I'm not sure and I can find any information about Kawasaki bicycles on the net.. Is it worth anything?? Any one has any info about them or any site to go to??
> Thanks.


A picture would help us answer all your questions....


----------



## vdubbusrider (Jul 28, 2004)

bajamtnbkr said:


> Hello everyone, first time posting at this forum,,, I'm just curious about this frame that I have for a few years,, I used it but is a bit large for me, it's a hardtail "kawasaki green" and it has Kawasaki decals and shimano also. I believe it's early 90's but I'm not sure and I can't find any information about Kawasaki bicycles on the net.. Is it worth anything?? Any one has any info about them or any site to go to??
> Thanks.


could you possibly post photos? i know Kawasaki made the 70's muscle bike but i don't know that i've seen a 90's Kawasaki.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeah,, I'll work on that as soon as I can,, Thanks


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*1991 Kawasaki KMB450*



bajamtnbkr said:


> Hello everyone, first time posting at this forum,,, I'm just curious about this frame that I have for a few years,, I used it but is a bit large for me, it's a hardtail "kawasaki green" and it has Kawasaki decals and shimano also. I believe it's early 90's but I'm not sure and I can't find any information about Kawasaki bicycles on the net.. Is it worth anything?? Any one has any info about them or any site to go to??
> Thanks.


Is it this one? Someone was selling it on Ebay but he wanted a local pick-up way out of state and I passed on it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Kawasaki KMB450 pics*



Built4Speed said:


> Is it this one? Someone was selling it on Ebay but he wanted a local pick-up way out of state and I passed on it.


Sorry.I sent the wrong photo.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Side view...I hope.*




Built4Speed said:


> Sorry.I sent the wrong photo.


One more photo! Damn computer.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

That one looks almost the same,, even the fork is the same but its remove now,, I'm using its original componnets on another hardtail and that RST fork is somewhere in the garage but the frame is the same, I think the decals have diferent colors.. Thanks for posting that picture.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*No problem.*



bajamtnbkr said:


> That one looks almost the same,, even the fork is the same but its remove now,, I'm using its original componnets on another hardtail and that RST fork is somewhere in the garage but the frame is the same, I think the decals have diferent colors.. Thanks for posting that picture.


I gave the wrong year.It's actually a '92.I'm not sure if it's worth a lot of money but as an unsual make,I'd like to have it in my collection.So far,this bike and yours are the only ones I know about. I've seen other Kawasakis but they look cheesy.This one is cool.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Originaly it had shimano lx components but now I only have the frame available,, I think is size large, I'm 5'10'' and it was a bit large for me(short legs) and that is why I stop using it, but you can tell it was used because it has the usual "scars" from the chaing, etc.
Do you know how much they were asking for this one on ebay or sale price??


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*I think starting off at $50*



bajamtnbkr said:


> Originaly it had shimano lx components but now I only have the frame available,, I think is size large, I'm 5'10'' and it was a bit large for me(short legs) and that is why I stop using it, but you can tell it was used because it has the usual "scars" from the chaing, etc.
> Do you know how much they were asking for this one on ebay or sale price??


That was about two years ago and the seller was doing it for a friend who didn't want to go thru the trouble of shipping it out of state. No-one else made a bid on it.


----------



## Boy named SSue (Jan 7, 2004)

Built4Speed said:


> I gave the wrong year.It's actually a '92.I'm not sure if it's worth a lot of money but as an unsual make,I'd like to have it in my collection.So far,this bike and yours are the only ones I know about. I've seen other Kawasakis but they look cheesy.This one is cool.


It's prpbably not worth too much in the MTB world but might have special value to Kawasaki mortorcycle collectors. If I were to try to sell it, I would advertise on Kawa motorcycle forums more than pursuing the bicycle angle.

good luck


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)




----------



## bestmtb (Oct 19, 2004)

*frame details*



bajamtnbkr said:


> Ok, I try again to post a picture of my frame, if interested on if look it up on ebay! Some people wanted to see a picture and some show some interested on it.
> Thaks for looking.
> 
> https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/507/258580SVI_01321.JPG


I need to ask you for some details. how can I contact you?


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

You should be able to send me a pm, look up my profile and it tells you how to send a personal email.


----------



## Adrian (Oct 7, 2004)

i know i'm digging up an old thread here, but this bike turned out so well...







those are shimano R500 road wheels, vredestein slicks, avid brakes, sram levers, CODA cranks, and whatever else was lying around to make it go.

i had built myself a Miyata carbon road bike as a commuter, but it didn't fit right.

this however, is awesome! old MTB frame + 700c wheels = wicked commuter.


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice bike,:thumbsup: is this the same frame or just another similar??


----------



## Adrian (Oct 7, 2004)

bajamtnbkr said:


> Nice bike,:thumbsup: is this the same frame or just another similar??


i'm not sure.

i got the frame, a messed up RST fork, cantis, a seatpost, a kawasaki seat and stem all for $40. i think it came from new york


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

This is great!! I think you got it from me!! I sold it at ebay to some one in the Bay Area in California, I'm in Socal, and I send all the same parts that you are describing!! Can this be the same frame??? If it is I'm so happy to find out this is being well used


----------



## salimoneus (Oct 12, 2004)

Boy named SSue said:


> It's prpbably not worth too much in the MTB world but might have special value to Kawasaki mortorcycle collectors. If I were to try to sell it, I would advertise on Kawa motorcycle forums more than pursuing the bicycle angle.
> 
> good luck


great points, this is the angle you want to take if you are selling.

hell, i never even knew they made MTBs and now i'm interested as i ride a Kawi moto. thanks a lot for encouraging the addiction with this damn thread


----------



## MTB Skippy (Jun 30, 2004)

*Mercedes Gonzalas*

I might have spelt her name wrong but I remember Mercedes racing a Kawasaki MTB at the Pikes Peak downhill in the 90's. Mercedes, was one of the first factory female moto racers and she tried her hand at DH racing. This was before suspension I beleive so she was racing a hardtail.

I know then Kawi went into production (or they bought the frames from China) but I dont think it was very successful.


----------

